# one year tourist visa renewal



## hurghada1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi can anyone tell me if i have to renew my one year tourist visa if i have gone back to the UK for a holiday?

I bought it in Hurghada for one year but have since returned to the UK for two weeks. Is it still Valid or do i need to purchase a new one?


If anyone could advise me that would be great.

Thank you x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If it is not a multi entry visa then yes you will have to renew it.


----------

